# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  HU! Video ceremonie

## Qafir Arnaut

Paralajmerim: Nuk eshte per ata me zemer te dobet. Ceremonia behet ne nje teqe diku ne Kosove 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqFbudyBSv4

----------


## Kreksi

Qe solla ketu edhe komentet rreth kesaje videos.

Ju lutemi perktheni ne shqipe nese keni mundsi...

Comments (9) Post a new comment 

divotvor (1 month ago) 
fascinating, Lubi, must've been quite an experience, although i don't think your dancing takes you to such extremes :-)

nef 
(reply to this)   
celtislam (1 month ago) 
great sufi gathering! are they the rifai tariqah? 
(reply to this)   
h3dg3 (1 month ago) 
hope sufis didnt burn any churches in kosovo 
(reply to this)   
fartypants22 (1 month ago) 
WHOA...;D 
(reply to this)   
Sanaa85 (1 month ago) 
Just a correction to lubos789 this is NOT Islamic.Sufis can be read about in many books and so Islam.Now if u compare the 2 u'll see no similarities whatsoever.Dancing/derwishing,singing,sticking swords/knifes into ur face is NOT part of any known Islamic teaching.The Prophet(pbuh) never tought us such nonsense.This is only one of the great innovations owned by the so called 'Sufis'. 
(reply to this)   
anonymouswhore (4 weeks ago) 
Awesome 
(reply to this)   
izzykareem (2 weeks ago) 
Good job Sufis, what a great da'wah tool. Try explaining this stuff to non-Muslims interested in Islam. If people want paganism they can find that anywhere 
(reply to this)   
jradetzky (1 week ago) 
Whoa! freakish stuff. Difficult to imagine they're European 
(reply to this)   
lilmujahida (4 days ago) 
obviously this ain't islam...sufis seriosly need 2 reconsider the stuff dey do

----------


## kozetaa

Oh ca tmerri! Nuk jane shqiptare besoj...thjesht turq me qeleshe.

----------


## ChuChu

I found it rather entertaing.

----------


## diikush

ai shpimi me gjilpera eshte pak makaber ne fakt, pavaresisht qellimet e mira te tyre
po ishte interesante qe dukej se nuk u rridhte gjak (nga aq sa pashe kur fokusohej kamera)

----------


## miko

Mire ata qe e kane marre rrugen e ..... po me femijet c'dreqin kane?! 

Pse nuk i nxisin te mesojne me shume,te behen dikush (nuk e kam per ty fjalen lol) ne jete....sesa te cpohen me gjilpera...si ne ato ritualet e fiseve primitive afrikane.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Oh ca tmerri! Nuk jane shqiptare besoj...thjesht turq me qeleshe.


Avash se per pak desh zbulove Ameriken. Shqiptare jane...te tille ka edhe ne Shqiperi...por sic duket zotrote nuk ke dale jashte qytetit tend shume.

----------


## Kreksi

Qellimi i postimit te kesaje videos eshte thjeshte qe ti  paraqes para botes shqiptaret dhe kosoven si nje planet tjeter, diçka qe per disa internaut eshte e pamujtur te kete njerez te tille ketu ne europen e civilizuar...
Pra ai derguesi me emrin Luba mund te jete jo shqiptare, pra e ka bere punen e serbit...e ne anen tjeter ne shqiptaret fitojm disa poena(pika) per nga me te padeshirishmit popull ne europe...
Ama minarja ne thes tek e fundit nuk futet....
realiteti eshte ky si e shifni edhe ju.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> realiteti eshte ky si e shifni edhe ju.


Me fal po c'te keqe paska ky realitet: se nje grup burrash kendojne e vallezojne e shpojne faqet? Sufizmi eshte shume ne mode keto dite fale poeteve si Rumi. Atyre qe e kane marre si shabllon se evropiani nuk ben rituale te tilla u them te mos e lodhin koken shume, unless...kane nder mend ta bejne gjithe popullaten shqiptare te krishtere, e pastaj ta lene te braktise kishen ne favor te konsumit.

----------


## fjollat

> Me fal po c'te keqe paska ky realitet: se nje grup burrash kendojne e vallezojne e shpojne faqet? Sufizmi eshte shume ne mode keto dite fale poeteve si Rumi.


A ka  të keqe më të madhe se devijimi i fesë? Ky grup burrash le të bëjnë aheng e le të shpohen sa të munen, nuk i ndal kush, por e keqja në këtë rast është se këtë e bëjnë në emër të islamit! Këto rituale makabre nuk kanë lidhje me islamin! Praktika islame është shumë e qartë, e shkruar e zezë në të bardhë!

----------


## diikush

edhe une po habitesha si ka mundesi qe nuk po vijne akoma keta te mainstream islam-it te bejne agjitacion-propogande tek kjo tema   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> edhe une po habitesha si ka mundesi qe nuk po vijne akoma keta te mainstream islam-it te bejne agjitacion-propogande tek kjo tema



u ishte prish gamilja

----------


## ORIONI

> edhe une po habitesha si ka mundesi qe nuk po vijne akoma keta te mainstream islam-it te bejne agjitacion-propogande tek kjo tema


Pse te duken njerez te mire keto baktacinjte.Me fal bektashinjte.Dervishlere Iraniniane jane.

Injorante jane .Lidhen me xhinde dhe i hipnotizojne sikur shpohen.Mohojne Zotin duke iu perkulur njerzve dhe duke shtremberuar fjalet e Kuranit dhe duke u tallur me te.Ma sill sheikun e tyre per darke ti kendoj nje sure kurani te filloj te vallzoje me veten, bashke me xhindet qe ka.

Edhe Shejtani thote Zot por kjo nuk e ben besimtar.

----------


## diikush

mesa e di une, bektashizmi u themelua ne Turqi e jo ne Iran (pavaresisht se vendi nuk eshte i rendesishem)

apo ta morren mente "xhindet" e tyre ketu ne teme?   :uahaha:  

P.S. Nuk e di pse, po gjej shume paralelizem me kete dhe prapaganden tende dhe tuaj kunder vendeve perendimore, pra cdo gje qe nuk eshte egzakteisht sic jeni juve, patjeter duhet te jete kunder Zotit (ne kete rast me xhindet)dhe e keqe 

mbase thjesht koincidence     :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ATMAN

bektashizmi i vertete eshte nje doktrine krejt ndryshe nga keto pallavra qe postoni ju , mos u merzitni .........

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Injorante jane .Lidhen me xhinde .


Ti qenke ekzemplar Salafist . Mire. Mbaj veth ne vesh keto qe po te them:
*Salafizmi nuk do te perhapet pa kundershtim nder trevat Shqiptare. Bektashinjte, Rufaite, Sufite ne pergjithsi, dhe atdhetare shqiptare te tjere do ta luftojne kete 'virus te shkretetires'. Hidhu perpjete sa te duash ti, apo ai Salafisti tjeter i Kosoves Armend Podvorica.*

Per ju te tjeret: konflikti ketu eshte i qarte. Teologjia Sufi/Shiite e Iranit vs. asaj ortodokse/sunite te rraces perfide Arabe. Rrufaite si keta ne video shihen nga aletet Shqiptare te Arabeve si influenca Iraniane. Duket qarte se sa instrumental eshte Islami ne percjelljen e konfliktit nga Lindja e Mesme ne Lindjen e Afert (Ballkan)

----------


## D@mian

> Salafizmi nuk do te perhapet pa kundershtim nder trevat Shqiptare. Bektashinjte, Rufaite, Sufite ne pergjithsi, dhe atdhetare shqiptare te tjere do ta luftojne 
> 
> Per ju te tjeret: konflikti ketu eshte i qarte. Teologjia Sufi/Shiite e Iranit vs. asaj ortodokse/sunite te rraces perfide Arabe. Rrufaite si keta ne video shihen nga aletet Shqiptare te Arabeve si influenca Iraniane.


Salafi, muslim, bektashi, rufai, sufi, shia, suni, dervishe, sheike, shqiptare, turq, arabe, iraniane, xhami, teqe, minare, hoxhe, babe, mullahe, "dijetare".............................

Welcome to european Albania  :sarkastik:

----------


## iliria e para

A nuk jane edhe keto ashtu?
http://www.reportages-pictures.com/A...is/default.htm

----------


## diikush

> Salafi, muslim, bektashi, rufai, sufi, shia, suni, dervishe, sheike, shqiptare, turq, arabe, iraniane, xhami, teqe, minare, hoxhe, babe, mullahe, "dijetare".............................
> 
> Welcome to european Albania


 :pa dhembe:  

e duam Evropen si gjithe Arabia  

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> A nuk jane edhe keto ashtu?
> http://www.reportages-pictures.com/A...is/default.htm


Po Rufai jane.

----------

